# 18jan08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

cut work and got out right after dark fished until 9:30ish when the steady rain started in on me. picked up 7. 










checked the weather thoroughly this time. wore my rain slicker, forget that "being wet and cold!" 

picture from this morning


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish, Good job man :clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!! No one can say your a fair weather fisherman.:hungry


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice :clap :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

NICE!!! :clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess :clap


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like a fish fry waiting to happen:bowdown:bowdown:takephoto


----------

